# how to catch a yote? NEED HELP



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

ive been **** trappin 4 a long time but ive been wantin to catch a yote or a fox but i have absolutley no clue how. wat do i look 4 wat kind of terrain do coyotes like? i heard they like open spaces like fields and they like to run the sides of old roads and fence lines. or should i b tryin to catch one in the hardwood bottoms and swamp? should i use the dirt hole set? pls reply it wud b greatly appreciated


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

There have been whole books written on this subject. Try to pick up the Book, "Hoof Beats of a Wolfer" the O'Gorman style of coyote trapping by L. Craig O'Gorman. Great place to start.


----------



## trapperrich (Nov 9, 2008)

This will help a little


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

i am in the same boat and also need some info on the same subject


----------



## MTcoyotero (May 28, 2006)

Slim Pedersen's Predator Trapping Problems and Solutions volumes I and II are a must read for coyote trappers...both are out of print but have seen them on e-bay.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

When i watched the video, there is one thing that he could change that would give him a possible higher success rate. In the video he places in dog in front, If he were to place his dog to the back of the set it might do him some good.

now the reason why;
- when the dog is set in the front of the set like his is, it can create a dead spot on the pan and it also has a tendency of throwing the paw out of the trap if it is tripped and the paw in on the dog. just some constructive criticism. That and he has it blocked up a bit much with the leaves. other than that not a bad set, it's a proven set to catch critters.

Something that would probably help you the most is to get involved with your local trappers or hunting club. The first had experience is the best learning tool to have.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here I did a bit of research for you. 

[url=http://alligatorfur.com/index.htm]http://alligatorfur.com/index.htm

go here to look at their educational material. 
http://alligatorfur.com/fur/trapping.htm

They also have fur dealer contact info. 
http://alligatorfur.com/fur.htm

xdeano


----------

